# Joya De Esteli



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I am smoking a Joya De Esteli that a friend of mine picked up on his trip to Managua, Nicaraugua. Actually I think he went to Esteli and bought them. They came in a small box, and they are a very small ring gauge and probably 4.5 inches long. Anyone ever heard of or smoked one of these? They are quite tasty IMO.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

> ggainey said:
> 
> 
> > I am smoking a Joya De Esteli that a friend of mine picked up on his trip to Managua, Nicaraugua. Actually I think he went to Esteli and bought them. They came in a small box, and they are a very small ring gauge and probably 4.5 inches long. Anyone ever heard of or smoked one of these? They are quite tasty IMO.


*The cigars are reasonable priced at about $60 for 20. Here is a write-up I found on the cigars:*

 Handmade in Esteli, Nicaragua
Wrapper: Nicaraguan
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Nicaraguan​ Popular since its introduction in 1963, this cigar was re-blended in 1996 then re-blended back to its original flavor in 2000. Produced by Tabacos Puros de Nicaragua, this smoke sports a full-bodied taste thanks to the Nicaraguan-grown, Havana-seed wrapper. These cigars are meticulously cured and skillfully rolled in Esteli, Nicaragua. It's the careful attention to the finest details that distinguish them as truly the "Jewel of Nicaragua".​


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

brigey said:


> *The cigars are reasonable priced at about $60 for 20. Here is a write-up I found on the cigars:*
> 
> Handmade in Esteli, Nicaragua
> 
> ...


Thanks, I should have searched the internet again. I tried to no avail to search for something about them when I got them a few months ago. Maybe I aint' as internet savvy as I thought I was. My friend goes to Nic at least once a year and I think I will get him to get me some more of these, for a short smoke they are great.


----------

